# Please help with info for newly hatched vietnamese centipedes



## fenrirswrath (Dec 3, 2010)

I recently got a giant Vietnamese centipede and it turns out she was pregnant. I found a egg or egg sac which looks like a rotted grape and one baby centipede crawling around in the tank. There could be more in tank but haven't seen any others yet. He must of just hatched in the last 12 hours since the egg wasn't there before I left for work. I can't find any info for the care on google or on here. Do I keep the baby with the mother or do I separate it? And do I discard the egg or is it possible more centipedes or inside? Also what can I feed to the young since he is so much smaller than even a pinhead cricket? Thanks in advance.


----------



## KyuZo (Dec 3, 2010)

you can feed him prekill cricket, it doesn't matter what size.    

what part of CA are you from?


----------



## micheldied (Dec 3, 2010)

It's odd that there were no eggs 12 hours before, but now you have a baby running around.
Centipede eggs usually take several weeks to form into mobile pedelings.


----------



## fenrirswrath (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm in LA KyuZo.


Now that I just came home from work the egg has been moved to other side of tank. So it must of been buried before and she dug it up. I have no idea why she is moving it around. Are there any breeding caresheets available online? I couldnt find any that had but the most basic obvious information. Anyone have any info on when/if I should discard the egg/s? Also any chance on a average number of babies this species has? Online I read everything between 6 and 200.


----------



## micheldied (Dec 3, 2010)

fenrirswrath said:


> I'm in LA KyuZo.
> 
> 
> Now that I just came home from work the egg has been moved to other side of tank. So it must of been buried before and she dug it up. I have no idea why she is moving it around. Are there any breeding caresheets available online? I couldnt find any that had but the most basic obvious information. Anyone have any info on when/if I should discard the egg/s? Also any chance on a average number of babies this species has? Online I read everything between 6 and 200.


Just leave the centipede and eggs be.
Try to minimize disturbances, but keep humidity high.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 4, 2010)

From your description the "baby" is way too small to be Scolopendra and there's no way small golden eggs would look like a rotted grape. Sounds like contaminated substrate.


----------



## J Morningstar (Dec 5, 2010)

this is truly weird.


----------



## fenrirswrath (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't see how it could be infested. It's a only about 1 week old eco earth that was pre-packaged and sealed. Strange coincidence that it would be infested with another centipede species. I'll change out the soil tomorrow and see what I find.I definitely did not see small orange/yellow eggs..unless they somehow rotted together? Any more thoughts on this?

I'm going to order that book this week as well, thanks Elytra and Antenna.


----------



## micheldied (Dec 7, 2010)

fenrirswrath said:


> I don't see how it could be infested. It's a only about 1 week old eco earth that was pre-packaged and sealed. Strange coincidence that it would be infested with another centipede species. I'll change out the soil tomorrow and see what I find.I definitely did not see small orange/yellow eggs..unless they somehow rotted together? Any more thoughts on this?


Pics... Please....


----------



## J Morningstar (Dec 8, 2010)

e parent should have had the "egg clutch for weeks to months before the centipede babies left the mother...it is most likely not  her young .


----------



## fenrirswrath (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, now I just saw her lay a golden egg and than what looked like ate it. So there's no way its an infested tank. I'll post a video and pics tonight.


----------



## fenrirswrath (Dec 8, 2010)

[/url] Picture 11 by InterstellarWar, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] P1140405 by InterstellarWar, on Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] Picture 13 by InterstellarWar, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url] Picture 9 by InterstellarWar, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Xenomorph (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello fenrirswrath,

What you see is not an egg! Your Centipede only cleans his genitals 
Whom the animals clean themselves sometimes so it looks like they would eat something.

On the Pic´s your pede look like an Scolopendra subspinipes  dehaani "Yellow Leg"

cheer 
Sandro


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 9, 2010)

What about a pic of the "grape" and "baby"?


----------



## fenrirswrath (Dec 9, 2010)

So that was his/her genitals not an egg  I definetly have much to learn about centipedes. 

For the "baby", while I was out my  girlfriend said she saw him/her eat it. Which made me even more so believe that what I was watching was an egg being eaten instead of a genitalia being cleaned hahaa. I didn't clean out the soil as I had planned thinking their could possibly be eggs in it. So I'll have to come back with the "grape" picture. Is it possible it is  just a huge amount of fecal matter? Right after i got him he ate around 6 crickets, probably starved from the reptile show. Do these guys make big deposits?  If not this worries me since I used the same soil for some of my other pets. 

My death's head roach I got from the same show had an egg sack just get sucked back in last week so I guess after fixating on the  roach's pregnancy I saw everything the centipede as doing was pregnant behavior as well. Thanks for all your help guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## crashergs (Dec 25, 2010)

the pede you have is a fairly agressive and quick moving pede, be careful if it is your first one


----------

